# Using a handycam as a webcam. Can it be done ?



## Huzefa (Feb 28, 2006)

I've got a amd 2.8 64 bit system with win xp sp 2. And a pinnacle 100e pctv usb2 box to connect to the tv and my Handycam. How can I use the handycam as a webcam ? any1 knows this ? the resolution a handycam offers is many times more than even an expensive webcam .


----------



## mvishnu (Mar 1, 2006)

ya! ur right. Handycam rees. is much better. But think of one thing.  A webcam costs ~500 when a handycam is 20000 ie, 40 times!

BTW, u CAN use handycam as webcam. I hav done it. Using Yahoo messenger. It detects the handycam just like any other webcam. Res. is good, but refresh rate is bad.... ie, it looks like a alideshow...


----------



## Huzefa (Mar 1, 2006)

How did u do it ? Tell me so I can also try , I'm using yahoo ver 7.02 the cost is def more for a handycam , but then we can use a handycam for lots more , a webcam is just a webcam


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Mar 1, 2006)

Well u can go in the webcam preferences of ur yahoo msngr and change the source to tht of ur handycam and then u r done!!!!


----------



## harish_21_10 (Mar 1, 2006)

ankurgupta.me said:
			
		

> Well u can go in the webcam preferences of ur yahoo msngr and change the source to tht of ur handycam and then u r done!!!!



But for me those settings are off...y so?what could be the reason?


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Mar 2, 2006)

Maybe coz u dont have video source from which msngr can capture the video.


----------



## harish_21_10 (Mar 2, 2006)

ankurgupta.me said:
			
		

> Maybe coz u dont have video source from which msngr can capture the video.


I dont have any web cam but i do have a tv-tuner card installed...now can u help me with this?


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Mar 2, 2006)

@harish:have u installed the drivers for the handycam?


----------



## harish_21_10 (Mar 2, 2006)

Hey guys my fault...actually i was try this with my digital camera.We try it with the handycam when its back from my friend
 Anyways isn't this possible with my Digital Cam?it has video too...


----------

